
React MVC - ludwigvan
https://github.com/ustun/react-mvc
======
dashersw
React is not the best way to do MVC, as it's too opinionated. But the
architecture looks promising.

~~~
ludwigvan
Thanks for the comment. React is actually not that opinionated, which makes it
the best view library at the moment. Take a look at the project and I'm sure
you'll find yourself at home if you are into MVC :)

~~~
trkaky
MVC is still my favorite UI architecture, using it with React is so exciting.
Will get my hands on!

